# tight spaces



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

here are some pic of skylights i got the pleasure to have to deal with 9 0f them the archatech put in 14 inch wide skylights the truss layout is all f up so i figured out what the dimensons would be to tuck the rock in the skylight return .instead of framing out the opening i just built the skylight on the floor and me and my guys lifted it up in to place...9 foot 6 inch lid.the dimensons are 14inch wide inside 40 inches long 6 feet high.no one ever put thought into the finish product on the design end....i did i riped all bevels off the rock rasped and backcut everything so it fit tight no gaps glued my blocking min screws and pre taped the skylight off for them to be sprayed down the road.everything fit perfect just gotta hit a few screws and run a bead of calk in inside corners to finish it off ...that how well the fit is ...it had to be because its to high and narrow to get up in to finish..im glad it hourly wow the work involved to put out a good finish product in the end...darn designers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

that's a tight fit.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

that was intelligent,I'm very impressed,I had to stare at your pics and go WOW,smart idea:yes::notworthy::notworthy:
I wouldn't of thought of that.I would of looked at my skinny a$$ed labourer and said"have fun taping those out":whistling2:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> that was intelligent,I'm very impressed,I had to stare at your pics and go WOW,smart idea:yes::notworthy::notworthy:
> I wouldn't of thought of that.I would of looked at my skinny a$$ed labourer and said"have fun taping those out":whistling2:


 thank you it took some serious thinking.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

my first thought too was what a really good idea that was. nice work. sometimes its nice to do hourly work and really get to enjoy doing a nice well thought out job:thumbsup::thumbsup: you get two smiley thumbies for that.


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

designers, techs, GCs, none of them ever think about what it takes to get the thing done. 

I had a builder tell me, "I don't care how you do it, but it better look good."


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Excellent idea,,,,, that's using your kindneys !!!!!!

Such a simple way to fix a bad design,,,,, KOOL


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent idea, if it was me the idea would of came to me after I did it the hard way.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Excellent idea, if it was me the idea would of came to me after I did it the hard way.


Or you could just say "Well Mr. GC, you see the way you've gone and put this thing together with no thought as to the finish product, we can't possibly drywall these skylights...besides, a nice poplar tongue and groove would look really really nice up there."

Oh wait....the OP said it was hourly work....in that case, "Yes sir, I can most definitely build those skylights for you"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> here are some pic of skylights i got the pleasure to have to deal with 9 0f them the archatech put in 14 inch wide skylights the truss layout is all f up so i figured out what the dimensons would be to tuck the rock in the skylight return .instead of framing out the opening i just built the skylight on the floor and me and my guys lifted it up in to place...9 foot 6 inch lid.the dimensons are 14inch wide inside 40 inches long 6 feet high.no one ever put thought into the finish product on the design end....i did i riped all bevels off the rock rasped and backcut everything so it fit tight no gaps glued my blocking min screws and pre taped the skylight off for them to be sprayed down the road.everything fit perfect just gotta hit a few screws and run a bead of calk in inside corners to finish it off ...that how well the fit is ...it had to be because its to high and narrow to get up in to finish..im glad it hourly wow the work involved to put out a good finish product in the end...darn designers


How long have you been on this job Steve? Drywall wise?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> How long have you been on this job Steve? Drywall wise?


Thats a tuff one..because we do the framing.drywall.texture.paint.kitchens trim.doors.handels.ect and this building is on top of another building.so there are cut throughs for staircases.unforceans.ect so its not nonstop drywall everyday.some times you havent to send guyes to put in windows for the brickwork to be done..and allwall kinds of outher stuff...but thats ok.I like to do all areas of work:thumbup:


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice job & well thought out.:thumbsup: There's no way my [email protected] would fit into one of those.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Sweet idea! I would have still been scratching my head, waiting for a taper from the lollie pop guild to show up:jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Had twenty of those kind of skylights in a nursing home. They were between trusses 24" on center though. A little more room. They were eleven feet tall from the bottom of the truss. And the bottom of the truss was sixteen feet off the floor. Dumb design. Pictures in my profile. And they wanted knockdown texture in them. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Had twenty of those kind of skylights in a nursing home. They were between trusses 24" on center though. A little more room. They were eleven feet tall from the bottom of the truss. And the bottom of the truss was sixteen feet off the floor. Dumb design. Pictures in my profile. And they wanted knockdown texture in them. :thumbsup:


I had to check your profile, then seen this pic:thumbup: lol


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice tape. It is a Lufkin. Was confusing til I figured out why my measuring was off.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lenin closet 16x17 . Bulls##t!!!inch:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Lenin closet 16x17 . Bulls##t!!!inch:


Easy as hell to do when you got the machines, even for a fat bellied ba$tard like me:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

:furious::furious::furious: stupid little closets. i just did one with an angle in it. i hope no one shines a light in it:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Is It really necessary*



moore said:


> Lenin closet 16x17 . Bulls##t!!!inch:


 You gonna coat that there angle in that closet???:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> You gonna coat that there angle in that closet???:whistling2:


I'm putting a skim on it tomorrow chris. was blocking in today ,and cut my chin with a 5'' :furious: Will post a pic when done .


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You gonna post a picture of your chin, too?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a long arm reach..:thumbup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

ewww...nothing a little chaulking wont cure lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Fre%#@N FR#@*&aint no sense in freak#$%#chit!!

I hope those little ones enjoy there little play room!!!
I did not enjoy it! One good thing tho..I know the parents will never crawl in there so I might sand it. I might not?:whistling2:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Fre%#@N FR#@*&aint no sense in freak#$%#chit!!
> 
> I hope those little ones enjoy there little play room!!!
> I did not enjoy it! One good thing tho..I know the parents will never crawl in there so I might sand it. I might not?:whistling2:


Hey Moore, how many times did you bang your head of that newel post hanging down?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Hey Moore, how many times did you bang your head of that newel post hanging down?


 I did the little ones a favour...I used no-coat sticks.. It won't hurt so much when they bang there little heads! As for me? Who cares!:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDyl9FSVQm4&feature=youtu.be


Those bead are gonna be a bitch!:furious:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That looks fun ! :lol:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> That looks fun ! :lol:


2Buck says I'm short! Kinda wish I was a Little shorter !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Pull out the creeper for that one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Pull out the creeper for that one.


Not my setup ..The H/O is a commercial man. Safety first!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty tight!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Good thing you're skinny. No good for a larger model like myself.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Moe


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Good thing you're skinny. No good for a larger model like myself.


I got My dad helping me next week ..no worries!!! I gave him the gravy...The garage and floor work. But It wouldn't surprise me if he crawls up into one of those cubbys ... He's a tough ole bastard!....I'll need to keep a watch on him!:whistling2:


----------

